# Warf



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW....:shock: I want him!!!! lol =] Beautiful betta!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like his coloring.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

ty all


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

He's _amazing_! He's not camera shy either!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

none of my bettas are


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky. Hah.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

:-D


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

He is very pretty!


----------

